# carregar-se (fer malbé)



## gica

_"carregar-se", amb el seny de fer malbé, és castellà_
Oi que sí?


----------



## Dymn

T'equivoques de lloc company.


----------



## gica

Dymn said:


> T'equivoques de lloc company.


Doncs on ho haig de demanar? Gràcies.


----------



## Bevj

_Carregar-se_ no apareix en el diccionari com a paraula castellana.  
Per què creus que es castellà?

(Crec que _de moment_ el fil es en el lloc adequat)


----------



## gica

Bevj said:


> _Carregar-se_ no apareix en el diccionari com a paraula castellana.
> Per què creus que es castellà?
> 
> (Crec que _de moment_ el fil es en el lloc adequat)


En aquest seny figurat, solament ho usen els castellans. Sort que en català no és admès, per ara. I tenim un reguitzell de verbs sinònims de fer malbé. No ens cal una castellanada més. Deu ser al diccionari espanyol, però no ho he mirat. I fins i tot en espanyol és força recent.


----------



## ernest_

Des de que sóc petit he fet servir _carregar-se_ amb aquest sentit i mai se m'havia acudit que no era català fins que he llegit aquest fil. És cert que el diccionari de l'IEC no recull aquesta accepció, per tant tècnicament no és normativa, però personalment no considero que s'hagi d'evitar.


----------



## Dymn

gica said:


> I fins i tot en espanyol és força recent.


Doncs tampoc no ho hauríem de poder dir en castellà. Això que les llengües evolucionin és nefast, cal mantenir-nos purs.


----------



## gica

Dymn said:


> Doncs tampoc no ho hauríem de poder dir en castellà. Això que les llengües evolucionin és nefast, cal mantenir-nos purs.


El català no evoluciona, s'embastardeix a causa del castellà!


----------

